# Mubarak falls into coma



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

apparently he has been moved to Germany..http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/sources-mubarak-falls-coma-sharm-al-sheikh

http://current.com/news/92987319_mubarak-in-life-death-state-in-germany-hospital.htm?xid=RSSfeed


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Rumors abound in Egypt: Is Mubarak dead? - Bikya Masr


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You will probably find he is hiding and will have a new job as an Elvis impersonator or perhaps the stress got to much for him and his wife was moaning at him for it all going wrong and being his fault and then finding flies in his homous from all the camels here that little blue throbbing vein on the side of his head burst.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the fall of Mubarak was because of the constant nagging of his wife "I want my son to be president yada yada yada" He was actually going to appoint Omar Sulieman as VP a few years ago, but his wife said "hell no..."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't you find it ironic that a man who said that he looked after "his" people with good health care etc always went abroad for his treatment as did his family?


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually, I heard he is working in McDonalds on Tottenham Court Road....


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whiskey96 said:


> Actually, I heard he is working in McDonalds on Tottenham Court Road....


So we are ok now for Mcfuul and McTa'miyya


----------

